# Mehrdimensionaler String Array



## Skaarj (5. Jan 2008)

Hey, 
kann mir rasch einer sagen, wie ich mehrdimensionale StringArrays handhaben kann?

String[] Körperteile={
"Nase",
"Kopf",
"Beine"
};

funktioniert ja noch, aber sobald ich's mit String[][] versuche, meldet der mir, dass er nicht von String nach String[] konvertieren kann. Angenommen z.b. ich möchte noch jeweils die Position der Körperteile angeben.

String[_Körperteil_][_Position_] Körperteile

Wie mach ich das dann?


----------



## Jango (5. Jan 2008)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...03_009.htm#mje9c0fc04472f4f2adfd1cc6016ce76df


----------



## Guest (5. Jan 2008)

Also ich will dir ja nicht die Chance nehmen, selbst zu lernen, also geb ich dir mal keine ganzen Lösungen sondern nur zwei Tipps, die für dein Problem (soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann) entscheidend sind:

1. Zweidimensionale Arrays sind immer Arrays von Arrays 
2. Elemente eines Arrays müssen immer mit numerischen (ganzzahligen) Schlüsseln angesprochen werden.
3. Neben Arrays gibt es noch Datenstrukturen/Collections z.b. die HashMap. Da musst du überlegen, welche für dein Problem die passende sein könnte. Soweit ich weiß (aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest) sind diese Datenstrukturen aber auch alle aus dem mehr oder weniger "nativen" Array zusammengebaut.


----------



## Guest (5. Jan 2008)

Hmm. Ich dachte immer, Arrays sind wie Tabellen. Okay ich werd mal weitersuchen, danke.

@Jango, diese Seiten des Openbooks kenn ich schon.


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Jan 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Neben Arrays gibt es noch Datenstrukturen/Collections z.b. die HashMap. Da musst du überlegen, welche für dein Problem die passende sein könnte. Soweit ich weiß (aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest) sind diese Datenstrukturen aber auch alle aus dem mehr oder weniger "nativen" Array zusammengebaut.



LinkedList und LinkedHashMap brauchen z.B. logischerweise kein Array


----------



## hansz (5. Jan 2008)

Das Listing



```
/* Test.java */

public class Test {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    
    String[][] kt = { 
      {"Nase", "Kopf", "Beine"}, 
      {"pos1", "pos2", "pos3"}
    };
    
    System.out.println(kt[0][0] + ": " + kt[1][0]);
    System.out.println(kt[0][1] + ": " + kt[1][1]);
    System.out.println(kt[0][2] + ": " + kt[1][2]);
  }
}
```


erzeugt die Ausgabe:

Nase: pos1
Kopf: pos2
Beine: pos3 :wink:


----------

